# Partitions, Ubuntu, OSX et OS9



## lalou (26 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; vous,
Le titre est un peu vague :rose: . Il s'agit d'installer OS9, OSX et Ubuntu sur un vieux PowerMac B&W (cf. signature). J'ai 2 disques durs: 1 de 20 Go avec Tiger + 1 de 6 Go avec OS9. Ayant install&#233; et d&#233;couvert Linux-mandriva sur le PC du boulot :love: , je voudrais installer un Linux sur mon vieux Mac. D'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai lu, la distib ubuntu semble faire l'affaire avec ma config 
Quel choix faire au niveau des OS, disques et partitions? surtout pour &#233;viter les prises de t&#234;tes avec le boot, car je me suis pas mal emmerd&#233; pour mettre lilo &#224; la bonne racine sur le PC (o&#249; il y a aussi 1 dd pour chaque OS)...

- le 20 go pour Tiger + OS9 / le 6 go pour Ubuntu? 
ou
- le 20 go pour Tiger + Ubuntu / le 6 go pour OS9?

Une chose est s&#251;r, je veux garder le 20 go pour Tiger.

Merci de vos conseils


----------



## jfpillon (26 Octobre 2006)

Pour Ubuntu : vérifie que ton cd monte, celui que j'avais gravé avec l'image iso était refusé (par le firmware ? le lecteur ?). J'ai dû en demander un ici : http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/
Mon but, c'est de n'avoir que Linux sur le G3, j'ai la chance d'avoir d'autres machines à la maison, mais 6 Go, ça doit suffire.


----------



## lalou (26 Octobre 2006)

Très bien, merci pour l'info.


----------



## tatouille (26 Octobre 2006)

achete toi un disc dur :rateau: 
ca existe encore :rateau:

6 G -> Linux mais tu seras oblig&#233; de recomp ton noyeau pour avoir un support HFS + en rw 
20 G -> Tiger + Classic + ext2fsx driver

http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx/

&#224; lire avant

http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?forum_id=605876


----------

